# Groom after riding?



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Im lucky if i get time to groom at all these days!

you should groom after riding when thee horse is dry to remove sweat marks. If you had a very hard workout hosing is fine i wouldnt do it to often because it will strip the coat of oilds but every now and again is fine


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Depends on the weather and how sweaty the horse is.

If it is hot and they are sweaty, they either get sponged off or hosed off, then have the excess water scraped off with a sweat scraper.

If it is cold and they are only a little sweaty, then they just get a bit of a brushing to fluff up the hair and help them dry off faster.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

usually if its a warm day and hes super sweaty i will rinse him off, but not bathe him. on a colder day where he swaets i usually let it dry a bit just cause it easier. though it doesnt matter


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

You always want to turn the horse out in a condition where he is not liable to get sick. You want the horse to be cooled down properly before turnout. If it is cold out, it's paramount that he's dry and cool enough that he won't get a chill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

We sponge off sweat marks and dry em off in a stall. Were always on water ration here so hosing after every ride just isnt possible


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I must be a bad horsey mom. Very seldom do I ever do any kind of grooming after a ride. Sometimes, if it is really hot and they got really sweaty, I will give them a rinse but I just usually turn them out, sweat stains and all. Rolling is their way of grooming themselves.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I usually give them a quick once over and pick their hooves. Sometimes more, sometimes less depending on the ride.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, interesting, so many different views lol...right now what I do is either just take him back to his stall, or if it's early enough in the evening/warm enough, I let him back to pasture so he can roll around in the sand. Of course, it's winter here and it's just now turning to summer, so maybe the routine will change and we'll add hosing. I think up until now it might just have been too cold.

MN, cool that you pick their hooves, makes sense...I think I'll start doing that after a ride.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_My grandparents will just wipe off light sweatmarks with a towel and put them back in their stall unless they are super sweaty in the summer then we hose them down a bit, or sponge. At the barn I ride at we are supposed to brush them to get rid of the sweat marks._

_smrobs--you arent a bad horsey mom....I've done that too. They are gonna go roll in the dirt anyways, so what difference does it make to groom them first? haha_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I brush mine off while they are still sweaty because it seems like they dry less "crusty" that way. Then I normally check feet (because we have lots of rocks) and put them away. They will still have sweat marks, but not as bad that way. Then I usually don't groom again until the next ride.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I like to groom before and after I ride. Before to make sure that everything is ok, and to remove as much dirt as possible from the saddle area, and where her boots are on her, I also clean her feet out. I use my hands a lot to make sure there is no heat anywhere. I groom after the horse has cooled off and dry. To remove sweat marks, and again check for heat anywhere. At the place where I lease, I do not currently have running water, so I can't rinse her off after I ride, but I wish I could. We're currently trying to figure out how to get some water supply out there for that purpose. She has a pond to drink out of, so it's not a huge concern right now.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm like painted. i always groom after too to check for cuts or bruises.


----------



## Outbound (Sep 10, 2010)

I brush after because the guys who look after the horses in the place where I ride don't care much usually so sometimes I'll get there and the horse will still have a saddle mark from 2 days prior.


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

It depends on how nasty Khanner is. I normally groom his before I ride & then if he is sweaty I curry the sweat to help it dry, if we didn't work hard I I un-tack & let his canter off with his buddies.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

no way. They just go roll in the dirt right away, anyways. I'll horse her down and get rid of some of the water with a sweat scraper if them temps are right... that's it.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

During the summer when it's relatively hot out, I generally rinse Lacey off after every ride. This summer, at least, she spent so much time with a saddle on that she was always kinda sweaty at the end of the day and she would basically ask to be rinsed off (as I'd lead her past the hose to her pasture, she'd often just stop by the hose and not really want to keep going). She would then just go roll in the dirt. However, she's one of those horses that can turn themselves black with dirt when they're wet and when you come back 2 hours later be completely clean again.

During the winter, I groom her completely before I ride (curry, brush, pick hooves etc) and then I just brush after the ride. Her winter coat gets so long that putting the saddle on and taking it off often makes weird situations in her fur and then I feel like a jerk putting her blanket on over that. she doesn't generally get sweaty in the winter though, if she did, I'm not sure how I would handle that...


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

At the least I groom with a hard brush after riding until he's dry.. (If mine's dry, he WONT roll) If I could I'd rinse him off after every ride- its like 100 degrees here, and it only strips oils if you use soap.

Some days I'll sponge him, curry him, brush him, brush him some more, do his mane, put medicine on his hooves, do MTG.. do shine spray..Lol

I lovvvve grooming him, and he likes it too. If use a shine spray that repels dirt they stay sooo clean for the next time you ride.
But I don't think whether or not you groom after you ride has any medical effects on the horse unless you get them wet and then send them out into very cold temperatures!

Grooming=bonding time!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been wanting to reply to this forum for quite some time but I just can't find how to call one thing in english =/

Alright, here it is... Where I come from in Central Europe (I'm not Slovene, I only live here) it's a "tradition" to *insert the english word here* the horse. That means after every ride you take a clump of straw (or hay if you don't have straw) and massage the whole body thoroughly from the neck to the tail with it just like you'd do with a curry comb. It sucks up all the sweat and gives the horse a nice massage (it breaks adhesion in muscles which is important especially after heavy workout). Is there a word for this procedure in english at all?

Now I (and I believe most people) don't do this after EVERY ride as most of the time my horse is not that sweaty he'd need such a procedure to be done but in the especially hot days and after very intensive workouts I find it to be the only way to effectively dry the horse up (quickly). And the horses just love it 

On the other hand when it's TOO hot (around 100°F which is not that uncommon in the summer here) I just hose him down and scrape the water off with a sweat scraper and let him go roll on the grass (which he absolutely loves to do). It won't make him dirty and he'll still be happy. I did this approx. three times this summer after long trail rides but as there's no shampoo involved I wouldn't be afraid to do it much more often.

When my horse is completely dry and I don't need to go through any get-rid-of-the-sweat procedures I always clean him thoroughly, I just love doing it and he loves being massaged like that too. Cleaning and checking hooves before and after every ride is a sure thing I don't think I've ever failed to do. But then again I have plenty of time to spend with my horse :lol:


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Not a winter rider so in the warmer months horses are hosed after each and every ride. Start with their legs though. We always do this with no problem, the horses stay cleaner and have less sun fade as the salt in the sweat causes horses to fade also.


----------



## Kayley (Sep 11, 2010)

If its a hot day and your horse is sweaty after a good work out try to give them a quick groom even if its just a brush where they were sweaty.

If you are going to bathe your horse i would only do this in summer although i have never washed my horse because he hates water! He will be getting a bathe this summer when its warmer though.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I was a licensed groom in Temecula, California for 2 years. The reasons for grooming after a ride/workout are many.
1. Grooming after a ride is important because it sooths the horse and gets the blood circulating through the back/ cinch area that was cut off while under saddle.
Its also a way of saying "Thanks" to your partner through grooming.
2. I DO NOT use cold water on a hot horse! Think how you would feel if someone washed cold water on you after a 10 mile run. Its not good for their muscles as they will CONTRACT and not allow the much need blood flow to do its job. I use temped water from a bucket that has been sitting out and sponge my mare down that way. I also add a little bit of vinegar to help cut the grim and it leaves her coat soft and shiny.
3. I then scrape of the excess water let her dry a bit while I put my tack away and finish grooming her before I let her back in the paddock to ROLL! LoL..
Grooming is such a great way to bond with your horse. They love it and it gives you a chance to look her/him over for scrathes or lumps that you might need to treat or just keep an eye on. Most of all have fun making your horse look show ring ready. Your horse will appreciate it!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I groom before and after riding...before, to remove dirt that could rub and give them a once-over, check feet etc.. After because I feel it helps relax them, doesn't matter if they later choose to roll or not.

It's been hot lately so I will rinse their backs/girth area after a workout and then walk them mostly dry before they're put up, after scraping. The water gets the sweat and rubbed-in grime out of their coats and is sure to feel good. They only get an actual bath with shampoo once a year, generally late spring/early summer.

One of my pet peeves is seeing horses turned out or in their stalls with sweat marks from their pads and girths still apparent. Yuck...and it seems a little discourteous to the horse.

I love the act of grooming, though. When they are living at home I will likely groom most days, regardless of whether or not I am riding.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

mumiinek said:


> Alright, here it is... Where I come from in Central Europe (I'm not Slovene, I only live here) it's a "tradition" to *insert the english word here* the horse. That means after every ride you take a clump of straw (or hay if you don't have straw) and massage the whole body thoroughly from the neck to the tail with it just like you'd do with a curry comb. It sucks up all the sweat and gives the horse a nice massage (it breaks adhesion in muscles which is important especially after heavy workout). Is there a word for this procedure in english at all?


I don't know the word you're thinking of for it, but I know what you are talking about. It was more common over here in the days of the old west when grooming equipment wasn't so common or affordable. I have always just heard it as 'rubbing them down' after a workout.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Always. I NEVER leave a horse ungroomed. How would you feel if someone left irritating salt all over your skin and you can't get it off? It would suck. In the summer, the horses get sprayed down after every ride, no matter what. So what if they roll? They're horses! In the winter, depending on how sweaty they get, they'll either get curried and groomed or sponged off and a cooler is put on. Grooming is a way to catch a change in your horse quickly. It's how I've found injuries or heat that would have gone unnoticed for days if I hadn't groomed before I rode.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I groom when it's cold - try to loosen up those sweat marks on her. When it's warm I wash her with the warm water.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

`The word is whisp them down well thats what it is over here


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

I always give my mare a brush off after I ride with a soft brush, especially under where her saddle cloth sits. Fortunately she doesnt get too sweaty so I don't usually have to wash her after, but I usually use a sponge (she hates the hose!) if I have to. Funny seeing how everyone has their own ways and reasons behind them.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I always groom after for a few reasons.
First, to get some of the sweat off. On a hot day I might hose him down, too.
Second, to look for cuts and bruises, as mentioned before, but also to look for sore/sensitive spots and sweat wear patterns (one of the signs of a poorly fitting saddle is uneven sweat spots).
Third, he enjoys it. I want him to like being with me, so I always go over his entire body, give a few extra scratches in his favorite spots, make him realize that I'm about more than just work.
Fourth, I enjoy it. I like spending time with him, and what better excuse than just grooming.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

MaggiStar said:


> `The word is whisp them down well thats what it is over here


Oh yes, I just googled "wisping a horse" and that's definitelly the word! I also found it can be called "strapping" too though I wouldn't use that word myself. THANKS!



smrobs said:


> I don't know the word you're thinking of for it, but I know what you are talking about. It was more common over here in the days of the old west when grooming equipment wasn't so common or affordable. I have always just heard it as 'rubbing them down' after a workout.


It definitelly is an _old_ thing, that's why I called it a "tradition", it comes from the days when people didn't have many means to care for the horses (as you said) but they needed to be properly groomed, dried up, massaged and ready for the next day because they were doing hard work on the fields or in the forests. In those days people couldn't afford caring for an ill or injured horse, let alone buying a new one so they paid huge attention to their wellbeing. Even today many people realise they knew very well what they were doing back then so it's a very common grooming method, there isn't a cheaper and more effective way to groom a horse to my knowledge. It's funny to see what everything people buy today for their horses - 3 pink curry combs (a rubber one, a plastic one and a metal one), a blue and green hoof pick (cause it must go with the saddlepad), 5 kinds of brushes (each of different softness while you could only really tell the difference between the softest and the roughest), one sponge specially for the muzzle, one specially for the eyes oh and all those sprays and conditioners that don't work at all but who cares if they make your horse smell of baby powder - while all it takes is a good handful of straw and your horse is as good as new  Ok, there are many inventions that are very useful and we probably wouldn't be able to do without them nowadays but you know what I mean


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do know what you mean LOL. I am of a more simple mind. I keep one brush that I use for loose dirt and I keep a metal curry for that dried on mud. Face and ears are done with my hand and I use anything handy as a hoofpick. I do keep one in the tack room but on the trail, I will use either a good stick or my knife LOL.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Shenandoah said:


> Second, to look for cuts and bruises, as mentioned before, but also to look for sore/sensitive spots and sweat wear patterns (one of the signs of a poorly fitting saddle is uneven sweat spots).


I've noticed if my horse is very sweaty and his saddle pad is damp that one side of the pad (at the cantle end) is always a little damper than the other side. Is this because i'm putting more weight to one side or because his saddle's not fitting/sitting right?

If he's really sweaty after a ride, in summer or winter, i tend to rub him down with an old towel. If he's really sweaty in the summer i'll hose him off with warm water. I pick his feet usually to check for rocks and bruises. In the winter if he's sweaty i'l put a cooler on him until he's almost dry and then brush him out with a stiff brush.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I do know what you mean LOL. I am of a more simple mind. I keep one brush that I use for loose dirt and I keep a metal curry for that dried on mud. Face and ears are done with my hand and I use anything handy as a hoofpick. I do keep one in the tack room but on the trail, I will use either a good stick or my knife LOL.


Same here with the hoofpick, I mean I use it before and after every ride but very often you need something DURING the ride and in that case I use a piece of wood, nicely shaped stone or stuff like that and last time we were out my friend even used his car keys :lol: Though I'm considering carrying it with me after I finally receive my saddlebag (which has been on the way for a month now) because even the keys didn't clean the hoof properly and his horse kept on limping even after we removed the bigger stones from the hoof and we never found out why.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

It just depends with my horse and the ride. Usually during the summer my horse gets so sweaty so he always gets hose down but not bathe. Now like its starting to cool off where I live and my horse is not getting nearly as sweaty then i just rub his sweat marks with a curry comb and usually graze him  I spoil my horse  I don't usually pick his hooves but I think im going to start that again


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

They get groomed before a ride, not usually after. I don't know where some of you come from, but I have yet to meet a horse that had ANY enjoyment of having a rubber curry yanking at his sweaty hair. In hot summers, they get hosed or sponged down and scraped, but they get a good roll in the sand arena most times, they just love it. We use the same method to get them dried off if it's been raining, just bring 'em in and they'll roll like crazy over the span of half an hour and dry themselves right off!

They get brushed before a ride, frequently get only grooming sessions on no-ride days (you won't find a silkier mane or tail on any horse that isn't our 4), and always have hooves picked and a thorough check. I run my hands down all legs after a ride, as well as check the body for any sores. I don't need to groom to do a thorough check, and probably do a better one because I'm actually checking and not just grooming without expectation of finding something.

I fail to understand how they're not going to have salt on their skin unless you hose them down. They're going to do a much better job getting salt off by rolling then they will by me grinding it into their skin with a brush.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> They get groomed before a ride, not usually after. I don't know where some of you come from, but I have yet to meet a horse that had ANY enjoyment of having a rubber curry yanking at his sweaty hair.


My grooming doesn't involve any yanking.
I rub him down with one of these
Dover Saddlery | Grooma Groomer .
which is made of flexible, soft rubber. Generally I get the eyes half closed, ears flopping, head half-cocked thing going on. Then I brush it over with a soft brush.

My friend rubs her horse down with one of these
Dover Saddlery | Tail Tamers Jelly Scrubber .
and based on that horse's reaction, I'm seriously considering getting one myself. She looked like she'd died and gone to heaven.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I always groom before & after a ride. Thats my boys favorite thing in the world! I come from Norco Ca. & my boy loves the rubber curry "yanking" at his hair! It also helps get the loose dead hair out.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Mine hate it - both my Arab mare and Paint filly. I prefer Grooma Groom's, I should get another one, the "pointy" spikes help actually work the hair unlike a traditional rubber curry which pulls at the hair.

I must be doing something right, I get no end to compliments on my horses coats.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

My horse isn't a fan of being groomed any time. I guess maybe he's got sensitive skin or somthing but every time you brush him he's there with his ears pinned try to bite you. You'd would think he was being tortured or something. He's not a fan of being hosed down either. Doesn't like the water. 
If he is really sweaty I'll hose him off and then take him outside to dry. If he's only a little sweaty I'll brush him dry.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I groom before and I groom after, which includes picking out hooves. In the summer if I have gotten them pretty sweaty my routine is usually to give a good grooming before, and then give a once over after and then after to hose off and sweat scrape really well. I think it makes them feel better. In the winter I just give them a good grooming while they cool off.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If my horse is sweaty I walk her out til she's not too hot and then hose, or sponge her down. In the winter I only sponge the sweaty areas, and then blanket til she's dry. 

I DO NOT like leaving a horse sweaty. Yes, they will go roll and get dirty after a bath unless I walk her dry (which usually I do), but atleast she doesn't have all that 'stuck on sweat'. I hate seeing horses at the boarding facility with those nasty dried sweat patches...but that's just me.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay, I do get the advantage of checking for bruises and scrapes while grooming. But MM, you're not the only one - Fire gets all hot and bothered after a ride and really just wants to be left alone. Also, a question - when you curry and they're sweaty, don't you just push the salt and sweat deeper into their skin? I mean, I guess not because it works for so many of you...maybe it depends on the horse. Anyway, it's really interesting seeing what you all do! 

To everyone who said they do it because it's bonding...I am so with you. I would probably do more with Fire after a ride if he was actually my horse and if I had more time afterward, because of the bonding thing, whether or not he actually needs to be groomed. I always do an hour long groom before I ride because I love spending time with him, and he loves it too 

I can definitely see why hosing with lukewarm water or sponging them down and picking their hooves is a great idea, though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am with smrobs, I hardly groom at all after a ride. Our horses live outdoors 24/7 with just run ins and big trees for shelter. Once in awhile I hose off (never use soap). In the winter, since our horses are neithe clipped nor blanketed, we try to towel off as much sweat as we can and fluff up the long hair.
I challenge the idea that the horse will catch cold. After all, if they are out in the pasture 24/7 they are rained on from time to time, or even snowed on. Their fur gets wet. But wet wool (fundamentally it's wool) is nearly as warm as dry wool. The only issue is if there is wind and no place to shelter from it and not enough hay to generat body heat.

I only pick out hooves after a ride and am darn lazy about even that. Going out with their hooves packed in mud only provides more bearing surface.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, my I quickly add my advocacy for NOT TRIMMING OFF ANY OF THE HORSE'S WHISKERS!!
Those whiskers are feelers and the horse uses them to detect things too close to his face for him to see. 
Let's go natural.!


----------



## reoandme (Sep 13, 2010)

*Rinse if needed, Hooves.*

I just rinse them off only if they are really sweaty. Other than that I pick their hooves and then back to the stall to rest.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I rinse my horse off if she's really sweaty. If we've worked really hard, I mix liniment and water in a bucket and sponge her off. Otherwise, I brush her with a very soft brush.

My horse doesn't roll, she'll lay down in her stall or out in the pasture but never in the dirt or sand and there is no rolling whatsoever when she lies down. So if I didn't brush her, she'd permanently have sweat marks.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My guys love rubber curry combs. I never use them on wet sweat, because a brush does a better job. But on dried sweat marks, shedding season, bug season, heck just about anytime, my guys love rubber curry combs. Both the regular black ones with the short teeth and the other kinds with the big rubber teeth. They think it is the horsie scratching and massage tool. :lol:


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Depending on how sweaty they are I usually just sponge off then a soft brushing, then pick hooves out and then send them on their way


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

With Cinny I like to do a groom after with a super grooma or other massaging tool. We are both doing work we aren't used to and we are working on developing his muscle so I like to give him sort of the rub down, massage to help loosen him back up before going in his stall. I know I like a massage after I work out, and it seems to help our bond and communication a lot...I can always figure out when he says "there mom, oh that feels good...okay little more to the left please." lol.

I'm also very paranoid about feet/legs, I think it comes from caring for a horse with navicular for 10 years, so I always make sure Cinny's cooled out, then I do the massage/groom, and then I feel his legs for hot spots...just a habit I guess. But if there is any strain going on I would like to know and help him before it gets painful and he has lameness. Then if it's hot I hose him down with tepid water, not cold...our barn has indoor hot/cold water...such luxury. In CA none of my barns ever had hot water, or indoor areas for horse ha ha.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I always used to groom after I rode no matter what. The horse could be soaked in the summer after a work out and we still had to groom. The horses wouldnt let us get close with a bottle of fly spray, let alone a hose. At my new barn I still do, but they like to wash them off more than groom, and sometimes they say dont bother. Idk I think it's always a good thing to do and the horses seem to like it.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine usually get hosed off after every ride. And if they dont get hosed... they get a good brushing. It a lot of the time depends on how many horses im riding. Since I train and work full time. There are times im riding six horses from 4:30pm till 9 at night. Then usually they only get brushed. But my personal horses get a bath once a week. And I do keep them clipped. Whiskers, the whiskers by there eyes (not the lashes), bridle path, under the chin and ears. I dont like hairy horses.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

If it's very hot and Scout's really sweaty, he'll get a hosing and the excess water scraped away. Otherwise he gets a quick brushing to get the sweat off.

I've read that an in-depth grooming is most beneficial post-workout, because the pores are open and sweat has helped to being that skin-deep layer of nasty closer to the surface to be brushed away. For the same reason, mane pulling tends to go easier after a ride. 

Also read that foamy sweat is a result of dirty pores, and a horse who hasn't sweated much recently. More frequent sweating, less crud in the pores to make foam. Whether that's true or not, I don't know, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Cowgirl, I'm with you there...I showed ALOT when I was growing up, so clipping was pretty vital if you wanted to do well; I still like a "clean" horse. Never had a horse who runs into things or bumps into things just because he didn't have his whiskers either.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> Cowgirl, I'm with you there...I showed ALOT when I was growing up, so clipping was pretty vital if you wanted to do well; I still like a "clean" horse. Never had a horse who runs into things or bumps into things just because he didn't have his whiskers either.


I dont show any anything that matters if they are clipped. But my mom used to show halter. So Ive been raised around clean clipped horses. If they start getting scruffy... out come the clippers. lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

africanstardust said:


> I looked it up both on the 'net and on the forums and got conflicting views...people at the stable I ride don't agree. So, I'm just curious; do you groom right after riding and the horse is super sweaty? And why? If you don't, what are your reasons for this?
> 
> Also, I know some people bathe/hose off their horses after riding, and some do a curry/brush thing again...what do you think is best, and why?
> 
> Thanks!


I think it's extremely important for proper horse care. A lot can happen between you mounting, riding and finally dismounting, that you SHOULD always groom after riding even more so if your horse got a really sweaty work out. 
If you don't give him/her a quick groom on those sweety spots, it will dry with the dirt and sweet and become crusty. Give them a good brush when wet and when it dries up.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I always keep my horses fully trimmed jaw,whiskers,fetlock,ears,bridle path and evened up eye lashes it just looks beeter if you dont have time to spruce them up good a trimmed horse always looks better


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I always soft brush the legs just to make sure there aren't any ticks hanging on. Already been through Lyme disease once. 

I sponge sweaty areas. I'm not big on bathing since too much water can really mess up hooves. I always brush the body in an attempt to give his muscles a little post ride massage. 

Post ride grooming is not any attempt at cleanliness for me since he's just going to roll when he goes back out anyway.


----------



## BryCowboy7 (May 24, 2009)

I believe that it is good because its like a little message for the horses and I think that they like it. But I don't believe that it is always necessary...


----------

